# Tax Issues!



## tonyjohn (Sep 2, 2007)

Hiya,

I would appreciate any info as regards to paying tax in Spain, I currently live in the uk and work in the oil industry offshore. My family and I are looking at relocating to Spain within the next 12 months and want to know how we stand as regards to paying tax in Spain.
As I work in the offshore industry I spend 2 weeks a month offshore and 2 weeks at home at present, obviously when we relocate I will be travelling to and fro Spain to work offshore each month and from what I understand am exempt from paying tax/national insurance in the uk? I have also been told that If we were to only spend a certain amount of time in Spain we would also be exempt from paying Spanish tax? Would like to hear from anyone as regards to these matters, what are the pro,s and cons of paying or not paying Spanish tax. Thanks


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Glad to see you on the expat forum, tonyjohn. I think there are some other threads here on the Spain forum that deal with taxes. There are some others that deal with medical coverage, another thing you should check out.


----------



## Julie82 (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Tony. My husband works offshore and we are looking to move to Spain aswell. We have just stated looking into it. Have you received any information with regards to taxes? I have looking on the net but cant seem to find any information. Thanks


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the expat forum, julie82. I found this thread on taxes way down in the forum: I hope it helps.


----------



## tonyjohn (Sep 2, 2007)

*Hello!*

Hiya Julie,

Thanks for the e-mail, no, I have not yet really looked into the tax issues as regards to living in Spain, only joined this site a few days ago and have only recently started to look at re-locating seriously about a week or so ago, we visited Spain at the beginning of this year for a week to have a look at properties etc but have not taken it any further until recently.
What platform does your hubby work on and what is his trade? if you dont mind me asking


----------

